# Lottery winner donates 1/2 million.



## IKE (Nov 16, 2018)

In honor of her Vietnam veteran father single mom and lottery winner donates 1/2 million to veterans group.

https://www.armytimes.com/news/your...-lottery-winner-gives-500k-to-veterans-group/


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks Ike for the link to this inspiring story.What a wonderful gesture Ms.West has done for this veteran's group. Sue


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 16, 2018)

I do not play lottery any more, but this is a great story. It is something I would do.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2018)

Yay for her!


----------



## peppermint (Nov 17, 2018)

I love a nice story....Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2018)

That's wonderful Ike, thanks for posting!


----------

